# How to Everyday Carry!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, that's it. It looks as if I'm the only guy in the world w/o tattoos.

As soon as this Corona Virus crap clears up, I'm gonna go get me some.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

No,Trooper,you're not alone.I have none.Mainly because when I was growing up in the 60's the only tatoos you saw were on either sailors who were probly drunk on leave when they got em or morons with an IQ of about 80.One of my friends father was a submariner in WWII and had a pair of props,one on each ass cheek.Made no bones about showing them off and readily admitted to being dead drunk when he got em


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

No tattoos, piercings, or otherwise defacing this 215# 6'2" body.
I had a friend named Sean Burke from Boston who had "Death Before Dishonor" Tattooed on his arm in large print.
He enjoyed picking fights and insulting black men that were also in the USAF.
They gave him a dishonorable discharge for it.
I imagine he is still alive and wearing that ironic tattoo on his arm.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My father was in the Navy during the Korea conflict. He had numerous tattoos and my mother hated them. 

She was very happy to find out that I didn't get any while I was serving.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, none for me either. When I grew up in the 70s and 80s, the only people in my area with them were not people you wanted to be around. They are not my thing....

Now, they are mainstream it seems


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My grand-daughter and my grand-son have tattoos. Luckily, they haven't asked me how I like them, as of yet.

It's a different culture and mindset theses days, that's for sure.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I view the tattooed like I do smokers and folks with addiction problems of different types.
They are making poor decisions that they may not be able to reverse, and in some cases it costs them more than they ever could have imagined. It's a damn shame.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

That’s what confuses me.....how can some people who are complaining about their minimum wage job get the money together for a bunch of tattoos? It also makes me think those folks are “a real class act”.


----------



## Mr_Enfuego (Feb 2, 2020)

I don’t know about the rest of the crowd, but as a proud “yes I have tattoos” club member, I’m not looking to subject my body to becoming a coloring book of any kind. I currently have 3 pieces of ink which each have a distinct meaning to me and for a select group or person as well. I don’t blow my check on tattoos, but when I get the itch of getting one, just like with a gun I save and wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have enough scars on my body to want or need to add to them by choice. Plus the stories of how I got the scars are a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, that guy was in the military. He's pretty well known on the internet, and I saw he was even in a movie.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

People now, get a tattoo like one would simply buy a shirt.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

24 years in the Navy. No tattoos.

Not against them. Just haven’t found something I needed permanently illustrated on my skin.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SSGN_Doc said:


> 24 years in the Navy. No tattoos.
> 
> Not against them. Just haven't found something I needed permanently illustrated on my skin.


You do realize, that you are an exception, and not the rule.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> You do realize, that you are an exception, and not the rule.


Absolutely.

Many tattosvhold a lot of tradition in the Navy. Swallows, because they always return home, a pig on one foot and chicken on the other, because livestock in old ships tended to float if a ship sank. Chain links to mark nautical miles logged at sea. Dragons for crossing the date line . Anchors, compass rose, crossed cannons for stability and navigation. "Hold Fast" to keep one safe when climbing and managing the rigging on old sailing ships.

So, to many sailors those tattoos hold a lot of meaning and mark many milestones, and help
tell their own career story.

And of all tattoos that I could consider having some legitimacy this type of traditional way of keeping herritage alive is one.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

No tattoos on me.
Just two good-size surgery scars.
And that's enough!


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

No tattoos on me


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

When someone mentions Tattoos, I think back to the TV News Host Tim Russart. He would always like to talk about his family and his son. He tells the time he made his son promise him, he would never get a tattoo.
Then one day the son came in and said, "Dad I am sorry but I went out and got a Tattoo."
Tim said he got upset, disappointment over came him. Then the son opened up his shirt and right on his heart was written the word. "DAD"


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

No tats or extra holes anywhere.
If I needed them God would have put them there.
To those that have them hope you don't have buyers remorse later.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yea but some times other people want to put extra holes in you


----------

